# Avatar Making Tutorials



## yoboby (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm trying to find a good avatar making tutorial and can we add images in our signatures.

I have Photoshop CS2


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

yoboby said:


> and can we add images in our signatures.


No... only links to them

nothing different about making an avatar than any other image except that most are limited size wise...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I assume you might mean an Animated Avatar.

Never found a Tutorial .. but poking around and scratching my head  I found ...
In Photoshop .. It starts with making the individual frames in layers.
Then switch to "Edit in Image Ready" ....
Make and edit the time line then save as an Optimized gif.

Here ... I used the warp tool to wiggle the fingers in three different layers.
Since the timing was going to be the same for all frames .. I opened the Animation window in Photoshop  Made the animation .. then saved for web
The saved image will then be animated.

You should be able to open this gif in Image Ready .. then you'll get the three frames as Layers.
Basically the same as my original psd file.


----------



## yoboby (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info but i already know how to make animated .gifs(my avatar was made by me) i was just wondering if there any good avatar making tutorials to help me make better ones.:up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

if you know how to make an animated gif you already know. The only real challenge is making something small enough to conform to the forum rules you want the avatar for.

I use photoshop 6 myself (can't afford to upgrade) but a site I use just to mess around with tutorials you might find interesting is

Good-Tutorials


----------



## yoboby (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool I'll check that site out!


----------

